# Holiday gift exchange?!



## fleurdejoo (Oct 24, 2012)

Petoly drew Mantidmike

Mantidmike drew Patrickfraser

Patrickfraser drew Tammy Wolf

Tammy Wolf drew Angelofdeathzz

AOD drew Agent A

Agent A drew Yen Saw

Yen Saw drew Plex

Plex drew Mantid42

Mantid42 drew Andrew

Is there anything I screwed up? If so let me know.

which means Andrew draws Petoly

So have at it people! We said 15$ limit.
Everyone be nice. Don't send anything dead or porny or mean.
I am exchanging with Meluzynn as I didn't want to speak for you guys with regard to shipping overseas.
Happy Holidays!!!

i really did draw these out of a hat (er dog toy)


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 24, 2012)

Zero replies!?

Come on guys!


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm interested!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 24, 2012)

Yay!!! Mantid42, givin' some love!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 24, 2012)

I like gift  so i will play..... how does it work?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like a interesting idea, but with the new 2 day cities popping up all over on express shipping I would hate for peoples gift (if it was a mantis or live?) to arrive dead, 3 day+ heat packs would need to be used and mentioned in the gifting thread before hand, it wouldn't be a very Merry X-mas with a little frozen body in the box. Just though I'd bring that into the conversation to be pondered on.  

And we would need a list of people that are in, to decide on how to proceed with who gives to who, like picking names from a hat or what ever?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 24, 2012)

How does it work?

Good question.

As soon as I'm sure we have enough people I will draw names for people or something like that.

We will have a limit like 15$ maybe???

Thoughts?

People are gonna have to be responsible for their own shipping knowledge.

Also you guys can send stuff that isn't a mantid you know?

Nobody send me a bug!!!

I can't feed anymore!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 24, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> ...
> 
> Also you guys can send stuff that isn't a mantid you know?
> 
> .....


arh... i was hoping to get more free time  Sure whatever is affordable.


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea! I'll take any extra mantids , haha.


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 24, 2012)

You might just have to add a bit more rules though, on what is or not allowed.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, they will need to be responsible for they're own shipping for sure, I was just mentioning how the mail has slowed down as maybe not everyone knows? And its supposed to be a cold winter.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 24, 2012)

Best not to send perishable item........


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 24, 2012)

What do you mean I need to add more rules about what is or not allowed?

It's a simple gift exchange I think. What am I missing?

Don't send anything insulting, crude, porny, or that may die in cold weather. Don't send anything dead um does that about cover it?

If you say you're gonna do it and then you don't and somebody who bought a gift doesn't get one, you will be publicly humiliated by all the rest of us?


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm in for it. I prefer things in little blue boxes. Maybe $15 could get me the box? :lol:


----------



## aNisip (Oct 24, 2012)

So no live mantises? Just ooths or the item you wish to send by itself (not including packaging) that is at least 15$? And appropriate items like she said...(Jude)...


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 24, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'm in for it. I prefer things in little blue boxes. Maybe $15 could get me the box? :lol:


hmmm does someone like Tiffany'soh and I'm in


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 24, 2012)

I would be in, but I'm under strict maternal influence (quite simply, my mom's a tough nut to crack). Accepting free stuff, though


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 24, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> hmmm does someone like Tiffany's
> 
> oh and I'm in


Who doesn't? :blush:


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes , that was what I meant , Jude.

I think this could work out, and be a fun experience!


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

we should have a chain

like person a sends something to person b who sends to person c who sends to person d... and the last sends something to person a

and no regifting!! lol


----------



## petoly (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> I would be in, but I'm under strict maternal influence. Accepting free stuff, though


Agreed!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in, dead cricket necklaces for everyone! inch: I'm gonna see if Patrick will help me make them.


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I'm in, dead cricket necklaces for everyone! inch: I'm gonna see if Patrick will help me make them.


but everyone is only sendin 1 gift and recieving only 1 gift

i will need to make a random user draw to determine who sends to who...


----------



## agent A (Nov 7, 2012)

first snowstorm here in CT!! holidays r on their way!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> first snowstorm here in CT!! holidays r on their way!!


Yup! Was having snowball fights all recess! So are we having the gift exchange?


----------



## agent A (Nov 7, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Yup! Was having snowball fights all recess! So are we having the gift exchange?


yes!! i sent hertarem45 a pair of hylaphora gloveri cocoons but i wont count that as part of the gift exchange...


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 7, 2012)

How and when will we know who our gift recipient will be?


----------



## agent A (Nov 7, 2012)

we'll start a list of whos in it...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> we'll start a list of whos in it...


well im not allowed to send gifts so...


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 7, 2012)

Limit of $15? What's the minimum? Someones gonna feel gyped if they spend $15 for someone and they receive a spent ootheca. :taz: Just saying. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Nov 8, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Limit of $15? What's the minimum? Someones gonna feel gyped if they spend $15 for someone and they receive a spent ootheca. :taz: Just saying. :lol:


well i think it's implied that we send something of good quality and use


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 8, 2012)

I wrote by Dec 1st so....

As soon as it's Dec. 1st I will put all ya'lls name in a hat and draw for you.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 8, 2012)

agent A said:


> well i think it's implied that we send something of *good quality and use*


We'll see.


----------



## agent A (Nov 8, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> We'll see.


it's on


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 8, 2012)

Ya'll better act right!!!

As my Nana used to say.


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 8, 2012)

count me in! :donatello:


----------



## Plex (Nov 14, 2012)

This sounds like a fun idea, count me in. ^^


----------



## petoly (Nov 27, 2012)

what's up with this? did it just die out?


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 27, 2012)

December first is the deadline, I believe. Jude has a list of participants on the first post. Make sure you're on it, or miss out.


----------



## petoly (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm first on the list somehow even though I was one of the last to reply. Sweet. now to figure out what to send.


----------



## agent A (Nov 27, 2012)

petoly said:


> I'm first on the list somehow even though I was one of the last to reply. Sweet. now to figure out what to send.


well i know a certain someone in a certain new england state with a funny notch at the top and a little handley thingy below that might want a few roaches :shifty: :lol: 

oh and JUDE! in not on the list


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 27, 2012)

no bugs for me please.....cant feed more either


----------



## aNisip (Nov 27, 2012)

petoly said:


> I'm first on the list somehow even though I was one of the last to reply. Sweet. now to figure out what to send.


Yeah I mostly get my friends gift cards bc you can use them for whatever they are intended for...but then I wanted to get something more personal...it is....a secret!  

When do wr know who we have?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 27, 2012)

December 1st is the deadline.

Sign up now!

I will draw names December 2nd and post.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 28, 2012)

If someone want something from Switzerland and not afraid of the postal taxes, I'm in


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 28, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> December 1st is the deadline.
> 
> Sign up now!
> 
> I will draw names December 2nd and post.


I love a woman that steps in and takes charge :devil2: Haha :lol: Dec 2nd it is then Ding Dang it!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 28, 2012)

Meluzynn, what kind of money are we talking here?


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 28, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Meluzynn, what kind of money are we talking here?


What do you mean ?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 28, 2012)

I mean have you shipped anything to the states before and was it terrifically expensive?


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Last time, I sent chocolate to a friend in Iowa, I spend 20$ for the shipping but postal fees are really expensive in Switzerland. She sends me back some peanut butter and on the envelope it was 8$ for the shipping.

So yes, it's a bit expensive. But if I can't play, never mind, I understand


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I can't speak for everyone in the drawing so...what if you and I exchange? I don't mind the shipping at all.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 29, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Well I can't speak for everyone in the drawing so...what if you and I exchange? I don't mind the shipping at all.


Yes we can (lol) ^^ I'll be happy to send you something from here


----------



## twolfe (Dec 1, 2012)

OK. I'm in if it's not too late.


----------



## agent A (Dec 1, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> OK. I'm in if it's not too late.


I dont think its too late

1: deadline is tomorrow

2: u can ban jude if she doesnt let u participate (just kidding of course)


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh wow! It's the first! I will draw names tomorrow and post. Tammy you are added!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 2, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Petoly drew Mantidmike
> 
> Mantidmike drew Patrickfraser
> 
> ...


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 2, 2012)

Let the reindeer games begin! :santa:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## agent A (Dec 2, 2012)

What should i get yen???

Should i send him the cali ooth i just bought from him 2 months ago?  

Jk lol


----------



## Plex (Dec 2, 2012)

And it has begun!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 2, 2012)

Whoever's name you drew you get to send a gift to. So you need to be sure and contact that person to get their address and send your address to the person who drew your name.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm make'n a list, I'm checking it twice, I'm gonna find out if A is naughty or nice, AOD is coming to town...  

You did mess up my name there Jude?(like wow) Mine clearly has 2 z's, so now Tammy will send her gift off to other Angelofdeathz dude? :lol: 

Thanks girl for pulling this together for us, it's was a nice touch  , so sweet of you girl friend!

A heart felt early Christmas wish to you all !!!


----------



## agent A (Dec 3, 2012)

sadly i can't send anything to nick, because if i could i woulda gotten him a subway gift card (remember the subway conversations :lol: )

idk if yen has a subway near him

better continue stalking-oops I mean looking for a gift for him ^_^


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 3, 2012)

You are welcome! I think it will be fun.


----------



## Plex (Dec 3, 2012)

It will be fun. ^^ Definitely thank you for putting this together. =P If this is unanimously agreed to be a success/fun by all the members, maybe it could possibly become something annual that members can choose to do?


----------



## agent A (Dec 3, 2012)

Plex said:


> It will be fun. ^^ Definitely thank you for putting this together. =P If this is unanimously agreed to be a success/fun by all the members, maybe it could possibly become something annual that members can choose to do?


Yeah!!! Though i think there was a misunderstanding with something but i will fix it


----------



## agent A (Dec 3, 2012)

Issue resolved


----------



## petoly (Dec 3, 2012)

Andrew I fully expect you to send me your Knight Anole (lol)! I will not open the box unless there's something scurrying in it. nah jokes aside. Mantid_Mike I hope you like your package.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 3, 2012)

Bought my gift for Meluzynn today!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 3, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Bought my gift for Meluzynn today!


Bought a part of mine too...lol


----------



## mantid_mike (Dec 7, 2012)

petoly said:


> Andrew I fully expect you to send me your Knight Anole (lol)! I will not open the box unless there's something scurrying in it. nah jokes aside. Mantid_Mike I hope you like your package.


GREAT package!! :santa:


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 7, 2012)

Are you guys not going to post what you got?


----------



## agent A (Dec 7, 2012)

What im gonna send yen hasnt been produced yet :lol:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey I sent Meluzynn's gift today!

Yay! They said 7 -10 days girl.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 7, 2012)

petoly said:


> Andrew I fully expect you to send me your Knight Anole (lol)! I will not open the box unless there's something scurrying in it. nah jokes aside. Mantid_Mike I hope you like your package.


Well there is somthing reptilian in there...oops! Hint given away... you'll thoroughly enjoy it....and open the side that didn't get sealed at the right angle, a part of it was sticking it out so I had to trim it so it didn't get caught in anythin...I hope u understand...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah you guys should tell us what you got!!!


----------



## aNisip (Dec 7, 2012)

I kno what mantid mike got, petoly told me  ...I'll let him tell you though  and thanks jude for putting this together!  awesome job!


----------



## petoly (Dec 7, 2012)

I sent mike one of my home made rheostats, 3 double shield mantids, a culture of springtails, 5 small lipped feeder dishes, some hot cocoa, some fruit rollups, popcorn, a red led keychain, and some water crystals. Looking forward to your package Andrew =) thank you! I will do as you say in terms of opening it. lookin forward to it


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh my god!!! That is a lot!!

Oh wow. Remind me to rig it next time!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 7, 2012)

Someone got lucky.


----------



## agent A (Dec 7, 2012)

Lucky i want one of petolys homemade rheos

Will u sell me one petoly?


----------



## petoly (Dec 7, 2012)

I can if you really want one but I have a post on how to make them...it's really not hard man.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 7, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Hey I sent Meluzynn's gift today!
> 
> Yay! They said 7 -10 days girl.


I'll check the postal box carefully next week ^^

Still waiting for something I had to order, send yours on monday I hope


----------



## agent A (Dec 7, 2012)

petoly said:


> I can if you really want one but I have a post on how to make them...it's really not hard man.


Yeah but 16 years old+Polish+blonde+wires/electricity= fire!  :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 7, 2012)

Since you won't tell me your size, you get a xxx large Michigan Wolverines long sleeve??? (Haha) :tt2:


----------



## agent A (Dec 7, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Since you won't tell me your size, you get a xxx large Michigan Wolverines long sleeve??? (Haha) :tt2:


I told u i dont wear clothes (so i go to a blind school so they cant tell)

And im not that fat


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 7, 2012)

That fat. LOL


----------



## Plex (Dec 7, 2012)

I received my package from Yen a few days ago!  Awesome gift~

And I'm shipping out my gift hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## agent A (Dec 7, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> That fat. LOL


Ok well when I set fire to the rain some of my body fat melted clean off B)


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> Ok well when I set fire to the rain some of my body fat melted clean off B)


Just when the radio and culture allow me to forget how over exposed Adele was, you remind me all over again.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 7, 2012)

What did u get from Yen?


----------



## Plex (Dec 8, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> What did u get from Yen?


He sent this awesome keychain with an odontomantis specimen preserved inside, and a book of articles of his on mantis species from Estero Llano Grande state parks from the TPWD.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 8, 2012)

Is it too late? Does anyone want to exchange gifts with me?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Lucky!

And we already did it Mvalenz.

But maybe someone will come in here who wants to exchange with you.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 8, 2012)

Did you all do this for Christmas? It's not even Christmas yet  

Well, if anyone wants to exchange let me know. I have some cool stuff and we can have a very marry mantis Christmas :santa:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 8, 2012)

I think people just wanted to get stuff in the mail ASAP. Sorry you missed it, it has been up a while. Hopefully someone will come in who wants to exchange.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll exchange gifts with Mvalenz, well that is if the gift Goddess so approves me of double gifting? What say you?


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome! How does this work?


----------



## petoly (Dec 8, 2012)

THANK YOU ANDREW! IT'S FREAKING AWESOME! so is the Wreath! I needed one! =)


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah you guys don't need my permish!

Have at it! The more the merrier!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 8, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Awesome! How does this work?


Well its quite simple really, you just go under your tree, pick out what seem to be the 3 best gifts and send them to me...  

Naa, just kidding, we just get each others addy and send something for about 15 bucks to one another, I didn't want you to feel left out so if you still want to do it just PM me brotha.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> What im gonna send yen hasnt been produced yet :lol:


 :shifty:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 9, 2012)

Plex said:


> He sent this awesome keychain with an odontomantis specimen preserved inside, and a book of articles of his on mantis species from Estero Llano Grande state parks from the TPWD.


Glad you like it!


----------



## twolfe (Dec 13, 2012)

The package that patrickfraser sent arrived today. Wow! I think he got gifts for all of you but sent them all to me. The bracelet is cool, and I would have been happy if that's all that you sent. Those seashell Belgium chocolates are almost too beautiful to eat. Lots of other goodies!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 13, 2012)

The Belgian seashells must be eaten, they are wonderful !!!

Got a beautiful scarf with Fleurs de Lys from Jude, I adore it, perfect length and really cosy &lt;3 Thanks again


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 13, 2012)

The limit was $15 and that's all I spent. :santa: Feel free to share. I just thought you should get a good gift seeing as you don't exchange with family.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like everyone is enjoying this! Coolio!!


----------



## agent A (Dec 15, 2012)

I got 4 pary nymphos from nick! Awesome!

And yen, the producer of your gift is almost receptive, u should get your gift by new years if all goes well


----------



## aNisip (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got my package from Mantid42 but also my acceptance letter into FAU came with it...I was more excited about the gift!  I sorta kinda knew I got in to that college...  but he got me a nice giftcard and a lot of chocolate/goodies! Thanks again! I was indeed suprised!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats Andrew! :clap:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Dec 18, 2012)

i want to play too!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh no, we already drew names and I think everyone has already exchanged.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 22, 2012)

Just got my got my gift from Mvalenz and it rocks, bunch of things in there including some budwing nymphs which are my favorite common species, love to watch them stalk and strike their prey! Awesomeness!!!

Thanks Mike


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my Christmas gift(s) from Tammy and man did she go way over the top, she took the $15 limit and threw it out the window, a very fancy(and beautiful) metal framed picture of a rare mantis I sent her, gift cards, an awesome calendar of some of her photo work, plus very sweet card as well!

Thanks Tammy, I was over completely overwhelmed by your generosity, I mean Wow!!!


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

I gotta think of a plan b gift for yen

Plan a isnt produced yet and wont be fertile until a male ghost molts to adult!!


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my gift from Angelofdeathzz yesterday. I got an awesome hydrometer and thermostat. Just what I needed. I also received some yummy chocolates that are almost gone already they are so good.

Thanks Nick. Awesome gift.


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Got my gift from Angelofdeathzz yesterday. I got an awesome hydrometer and thermostat. Just what I needed. I also received some yummy chocolates that are almost gone already they are so good.
> 
> Thanks Nick. Awesome gift.


Oh i sent nick those chocolates last monthAnd they arent chocolate :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> Oh i sent nick those chocolates last month
> 
> And they arent chocolate


Your so bad!!! Is that why those chocolates gave me such bad breath? You little...(-:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 23, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Got my gift from Angelofdeathzz yesterday. I got an awesome hydrometer and thermostat. Just what I needed. I also received some yummy chocolates that are almost gone already they are so good.
> 
> Thanks Nick. Awesome gift.


You got them ?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 23, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> You got them ?


Got meaning "received" if that is you wonder?


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 24, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Got meaning "received" if that is you wonder?


Yes... I speak like a pig...lolI sent him some chocolate too but it seems that the Swiss Post takes its time...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh I received a lovely gift from Yen Saw!

It's a Popa spurca encased in some kind of a acrylic, like a paper weight. I love it! I need to know who makes these?

And some lovely mantis stamps!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

Glad you like it Jude. Thanks for hosting the Xmas gift exchange.



fleurdejoo said:


> ..... I need to know who makes these?....


Wish i know how to make those. A great craftmanship friend from Mexico made those.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Agent A for the wonderful electronic gift card. I just think of something i could buy from Rebecca.


----------



## agent A (Dec 28, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks Agent A for the wonderful electronic gift card. I just think of something i could buy from Rebecca.


No prob and im gonna yell at those ghost males for still being subadults! Lol


----------

